# a lil jennergy up in here



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What type of nutshell? Should I start calling you peanut? 
Hey, I wanted to meet up with ya, but Wolf Creek Pass was a calling and I got my priorities straight. I'm pretty sure there will be snow this season. When ya come out to Colorado we'll have to meet up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

nut, as in, i'm crazy. and shell, as in, the outer personification of a cute dreadie mama 

and i promise that if(when) i make it back out there this year, my time will be devoted to snowboarding & getting schwilly with all the transplanted sb.com locals. but it probably won't happen till next year, after tax time again.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably the best time to come out anyway.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I've never met a Jenn that wasnt crazy.  Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

REKER said:


> I've never met a Jenn that wasnt crazy.  Welcome.


you know, i've noticed that too.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

The last two girls I dated are both named Jennifer. As if it werent ironic enough that I ended up dating a Jenn after a Jenn, but they both shared the exact same birthday.

True story.

Oh, and they are both nut cases.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Ps: I hope we actually get GOOD snow this season


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

were they scorpios? cuz i've got that working for me, too 

and yes, the snow sucked this year. although i did enjoy the times i spent at seven springs...it snowed every time i went! fresh pow in pa...unbelievable! a lil heavy, but still fresh & fluffy.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm... not really in-tune with Zodiac signs. But they were born on March 13th. Im sure you can tell me what they were. 

You got lucky with the snow! I didnt get to hit up Seven Springs this year.  Though I did get to go to SkiLiberty in PA, Snowshoe, and then the local VA ones. SkiLiberty is one of my favorite mountains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

i went to snowshoe eeeearly in the season last year, before the snow really started falling & before they got dumped on, so that kinda sucked. i didn't make it back down there, but did hit up seven springs, liberty & whitetail, and then went out to colorado for a few days toward the end of (our) season. oh, and i went up to killington early in the season searching for snow, lol. they didn't have any. actually, it was like 60 degrees & raining when we got there at 4:20 in the morning!

my best days/nights were definitely spent in colorado & at seven springs. 

liberty's usually my mountain of choice when i'm keeping it as local as possible, but for an extra hours drive, seven springs is starting to seem more worth it.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

How "early" in the season was it, when you visited Killington? This January ill be in Killington for a week.
Originally I was going to head out to Colorado, but a friend made me an offer to Killington, that I just couldnt refuse. (Free lodging and ride up).

The only thing with Liberty is that it gets crowded easily. I like the layout of their park, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

i think it was january. pretty sure. don't get me wrong, they had snow on the mountain, but lots of mountain springs popping up through the snow that i had to *learn* how to jump over, lol...which was great for me, it was the first time i ever jumped! and i did it! from flat on the ground! lol. but the slushy lift line & huge bare spots really kinda sucked. oh, and the fact that their bar closed at 3 was just absured!


oh, and march 13 is pisces.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

hahaha, well damn, Killington better be good this season. I hope this winter is H A R S H! Down here in Southern Va, we have been getting blasted with heavy showers and t-storms... I hope this carries on through winter with snow storms instead. That would be titties.

Good job on jumping. Now you gotta do them off kickers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

REKER said:


> hahaha, well damn, Killington better be good this season. I hope this winter is H A R S H! Down here in Southern Va, we have been getting blasted with heavy showers and t-storms... I hope this carries on through winter with snow storms instead. That would be titties.
> 
> Good job on jumping. Now you gotta do them off kickers.


i do! 

and those T-storms are just the result of the hurricaine, not a sign of what's to come. but maybe (hopefully) i'm wrong


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope you are wrong! Im getting tired of this granular snow-blown crap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Last year the East Coast especially Vermont had a late start. Is was pretty crappy until sometime in Feb then they got hammered. In a normal January, conditions should be decent there. Then again this is coming from a west sider who has never ridden the ice coast.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, good thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> We called it the "Valentines Day" Storm.


word, well tell cupid to bring us a lil love again this year


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

but for halloween!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

okay, for my birthday then, november 4th.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

That would be awesome! Id go build a kicker on Mount Trashmore.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

watch out for this one. she is TROUBLE!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

T.J. said:


> watch out for this one. she is TROUBLE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

umm, thanks for spamming my introduction thread!


----------

